
WhatsApp permanently bans participants of group chats with “illegal” names - wsp_throwaway
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Fchile%2Fcomments%2Fd28fc0%2Fsuspensi%25C3%25B3n_de_whatsapp%2F
======
wsp_throwaway
One more case in the comments:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=es&tl=en&u=htt...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Fchile%2Fcomments%2Fd28fc0%2Fsuspensi%25C3%25B3n_de_whatsapp%2Feztj8et%2F)

~~~
9HZZRfNlpR
Google translate link not working for me, looks like reddit doesn't like
something.

Someone changed the group name of 14 people to child porn as a joke and the
people were banned.

~~~
aussieguy1234
Any kind of automated moderation like this is bound to be abused

